# Lemon Sugar Bar colored with Annatto seeds spoon swirled



## moosie (Feb 8, 2012)

Here is the soap I made last weekend.  I tried my new bramble berry mold I got from the sale I also tried a fragrance oil for the first time, lots of firsts this go around.  My bar took a little longer to harden enough for me to want to handle and it also was a little oily and had some small bubble holes on the sides.  Its much better now so I'm not sure if that was a fragrance oil by product or something I did wrong.

The FO is lemon sugar from Camden Grey, I think it smells like dish soap 

On to the photos.  These are indoor shots I still need to get some better lighting shots for these but I really want to share now.

I also posted about it on my blog:
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7184/6843896631_9c6e42109e_z.jpg

















Thanks for looking


----------



## krissy (Feb 8, 2012)

i think they look gorgeous! and the scent may morph and calm down as the soap cures, so even if you dont like it now, you might in a few weeks


----------



## Elly (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice swirl, love the color.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 9, 2012)

That looks edible!


----------



## eleraine (Feb 9, 2012)

I think it looks gorgeous!!! Is that sugar you sprinkled on the top?


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 9, 2012)

Beautiful I just want to pick it up and take a bite out of it creamy and delicious is what comes to mind


----------



## semplice (Feb 9, 2012)

Beautiful swirl!  It DOES look like something you can eat!!!!


----------



## moosie (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for the nice comments

I love the color . I did sprinkle sugar on top for fun last minute
Wasn't sure what it would do but thought it would be kinda cool since the scent was lemon sugar


----------



## green soap (Feb 9, 2012)

So cute and the swirls really turned out!

Did you use the anatto as an infusion and added it to part of the oil?  or did you add the spice directly?

I have swirl envy....


----------



## moosie (Feb 9, 2012)

I infused the seeds in a portion of the olive oil in a mini crockpot, strained and then added it to my soap.

I used the tutorial on soap making resource


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 10, 2012)

Such beautiful soap!  Love your colours and swirls and it does look good enough to eat.  Hopefully the smell will change as the soap cures.


----------



## Bergamia2504 (Feb 10, 2012)

How lovely, it looks like lemon meringue


----------



## Bama (Feb 11, 2012)

All these swirls have me wanting to make soap and I am recooperating from surgery and ond not supposed to be laying around. You did a fab job on that spoon swirl. Your color is awesome.


----------



## AmyW (Feb 11, 2012)

Love the color, it looks like lemon frosting! Yummy!


----------



## saltydog (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful!!
Looks so fresh and lemony. Love the sugar on top, this one will be difficult to wait for, lol


----------



## moosie (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank You everyone!  I have all my recent soaps curing together and its so beautiful!  I had a bit of a failure with the salt soap I made the week after this.  I didn't make anything this weekend but maybe something new to share next week


----------



## Robbiegirl (Feb 20, 2012)

*Peeps*

The soap looks good enough to eat. Reminds me of peeps


----------



## dcornett (Feb 20, 2012)

They are gorgeous!! The sugar on top was a very nice touch it makes them look just yummy!


----------



## brewsie (Feb 25, 2012)

yum. thats a brilliant golden color and the swirls are fabulous. the smell might calm down as it cures... or i find a lemon EO is sweet enough to impart the lemon sugar scent


----------



## trishwosere (Feb 29, 2012)

Beautiful they remind of an ice cream we get here in the U.K. called solero it's a mango ice....I could just take a bite, yummy


----------



## maya (Feb 29, 2012)

it reminds me of lemon meringue pie. the crust, the  translucent color of the lemon.


----------

